# Unterschied Asus A8N SLI und A8N Sli Deluxe?



## Luda (11. Januar 2005)

Hallo, ich möchte mit ein neues Mainboard kaufen.
Weiss jemand den Unterschied zwischen den beiden Boards?
Asus A8N SLI und A8N Sli Deluxe?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Paule (11. Januar 2005)

Hallo, hier ein Link zu dem A8N SLI DEluxe.
Das A8N SLI Deluxe hat einfach eine bessere Ausstattung und deshalb ist es teurer als das A8N SLI.Du musst halt entscheiden, was dir wichtiger ist, bzw. ob du die Zusatzfeatures brauchst. ansonsten probiers mit  

MfG

Paule


----------



## RealPax (11. Januar 2005)

A8N SLI Delux
http://www.asuscom.de/prog/spec.asp?m=A8N-SLI Deluxe&langs=07

A8N SLI nix Delux
http://www.asuscom.de/prog/spec.asp?m=A8N-SLI&langs=07

Ich denke bessere Infos wirst du nicht bekommen. Bzw. der Hersteller sollte wissen wo der Unterschied liegt.


----------

